# alte Hardware



## skulldragon24 (11. November 2013)

Moin,

ich entschuldige mich, wenn es der falsche Thread ist, aber ich hab sonst nix passendes gefunden. Also. Ich hab da noch funktionierende alte Hardware. Ein Komplettes Sockel 939 und 775 System. Nun hab ich mir aus Umweltschutzgründen gedacht, dass es da vlt irgendwo eine Sammelstelle für sowas gibt, die unter Umständen die alte Hardware recycelt. Da sind ja auch ne Menge seltener Metalle drin. Gibt es überhaupt sowas und wenn ja, gibt es da noch den ein oder anderen Euro dafür???



mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. November 2013)

Ich hab hier nen PC-Laden in der Nähe, der mir sowas umsonst abnimmt und der Entsorgung zuführt.
Wenn noch funktionstüchtig kann man es ja noch in irgendwelchen Kleinanzeigenbörsen versuchen für paar Euros loszuwerden


----------



## Nils_93 (11. November 2013)

Sockel 775? Hier ist jemand mit Interesse dran  Macht sich gut als NAS-Server


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. November 2013)

Also beim Recyclinghof kannstes abgeben. 

Ansonsten vllt. jemandem mit noch älterer Hardware (ja, das gibts) ne Freude machen. Oder versuchen für ein paar euro auf Ebay o.Ä. los zu werden. Viel wirste aber nicht bekommen.
Als NAS/Homeserver aufgrund des hohen Stromverbrauchs leider nur bedingt geeignet.


----------



## skulldragon24 (17. November 2013)

Moin,

ok. Da weiss ich erstmal bescheid.

@Nils
ist ein Wolfsdale E8400, mit einem MSI Neo 2-FR samt 4GB Ram.
Die CPU hab ich auf der letzten Gamesconvention von PCGH gewonnen und läuft seither mit 3,7-4GHz. Ram ist von GSKILL und ist bis 1000MHz ausgelegt. 1066MHz macht er leider nicht mir.

Bei Interesse einfach ne PM.


----------



## Captn (18. November 2013)

Ich denke auch, dass sich da jemand findet, dem du das für einen gewissen Obolus andrehen kannst.


----------



## _chiller_ (19. November 2013)

Ich verkaufe meine alte Hardware bei Amazon.

Habe in den vergangenen 7 Tagen eine Radeon HD4850 und einen E8400 verkauft und jeweils ca. 30Euro bekommen. Ich finde Amazon praktischer als ebay weil man die Angebote dauerhaft drin lassen kann und per E-Mail benachrichtig wird wenn etwas verkauft wurde. Dann nur noch nen Packzettel ausdrucken, nen Karton nehmen und abschicken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2013)

skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse einfach ne PM.



Handel außerhalb vom Marktplatz ist ungern gesehen, aber wenn alles läuft kannst du die hier an passender Stelle anbieten. S 775 sollte noch ein paar gute Taler bringen und S 939 je nach Board und CPU auch. Wenn du vorab den ungefähren Wert wissen willst kannst du eine Anfrage unter Wertschätzungen starten.


----------



## dekay55 (21. November 2013)

Wenn du wirklich Umweltschutzgründe im Hinterkopf hast, dann gib das Zeug blos nicht in nen Wertstoff hof oder zum Recyclen sondern verkauf / verschenke es an bedürftige. Z.b über Quoka oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Oder mach Flugzettel und verteil die an der Schwarzen Tafel z.b beim Jobcenter oder Arbeitsamt 

Beim Wertstoffhof oder Recycling "händlern" wird das Zeug nur nach Ghana verschifft und wird dort auf altertümliche weise zerlegt 

Hier landet dein Computerschrott, da siehst mal wie Recycelt wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

